# Outlook 2011 et Gmail



## xavier1936 (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

je voudrais configurer mon compte gmail avec outlook 2011, j'y arrive mais outlook me crée de dossier que je ne veux pas (comme Courrier Indésirable)

Savez-vous comment bien configurer outlook ?

merci


----------



## Aliboron (24 Novembre 2010)

xavier1936 a dit:


> Outlook me crée des dossiers que je ne veux pas (comme Courrier Indésirable)


Tu ne le précises pas mais cette description laisse penser que ton compte est paramétré en IMAP et ce qui s'affiche là n'est que la reproduction de ce que tu peux aussi voir par le Webmail. Sinon, donne des précisions sur ce que tu fais et ce que tu observes.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## schwebb (24 Novembre 2010)

Hello,

Le réglage de ce qui doit s'afficher et de ce qui ne doit pas s'afficher pas sur le logiciel (que ce soit Outlook ou Mail) se fait via l'interface Gmail en ligne, dans les paramètres (onglet Libellés, je crois, de mémoire).

Si effectivement c'est bien d'une configuration imap dont tu parles, ce que je crois.


----------



## xavier1936 (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Désolé de n'avoir pas préciser le type mais c'est bien en IMAP.

Je voulais bien configurer mon compte Gmail sous Outlook 2011.

J'ai l'impression que Outlook crée des dossiers.

Je fais refaire la manip et je vous ce qu'il en ait avec plus de précision


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (25 Novembre 2010)

Comme il est dit plus haut, c est pas outlook qui cree les dossiers, il te faut aller sur ton compte gmail et desactiver les libelles que tu ne veux pas voir


----------



## xavier1936 (25 Novembre 2010)

Ces dossiers n'existent pas avant la création de mon compte Gmail.

Je voulais savoir quels sont la paramètres à mettre pour les éléments envoyés, brouillons, spam et corbeilles.

Je suis allé sur le site de Gmail mais je ne comprend pas tout.

Où bien si vous avez un site qui explique bien l'imap de gmail et outlook 2011

merci


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (25 Novembre 2010)

dans parametres et libellés


----------



## xavier1936 (25 Novembre 2010)

Pour que Gmail soit pleinement fonctionnel

http://www.macstories.net/tutorials/how-to-wrangle-outlook-2011-to-work-with-gmail/


----------

